# How do you get started?



## Tink023 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Makeup has been my passion since I was old enough to play with it. In September I moved 1500 miles away to finally go to school for it and it was exciting. But now that I'm done school I can't find any work. It's pretty stressful. I look on craigslist, Model Mayhem, made a myspace page for it and just can't find anyone to work on. I don't know if it was a good idea moving down to Miami because there's so much competition here. Everyones been doing it for years and I just started so I don't really know where to start. I wouldn't even mind assisting someone, but can't seem to find anyone for that! 
If anyone has any suggestions or if you've been through this in the beginning, please let me know anything helpful!

Thank you!


----------



## Babycakes (Feb 22, 2009)

What did you goto school for?
Model mayhem is a good place,but try also onemodelplace.You could also try to get into some sort of union but ive heard thats hard.Join wedding,and other networking sites.HTH.


----------

